# Autosleepers symbol rooflight



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Does anybody know who makes the rooflight above the sink in an Autosleepers Symbol (2002 52 reg)? The cover on mine lost a hinge and then the blind buckled and came off. Also, can I replace just the cover (drop down bit) or will I have to buy the whole thing (hopefully not the top pop-up part!)? I've found Fiamma replacements on the internet which would involve me replacing the internal part that is screwed to the inside of the roof but I'm a bit reluctant unless I can replace like for like as I don't want to be making any extra screw holes. 

Thanks
HH


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

In the glovebox on your Autosleeper you will have a build number on the opening flap. Telephone Autosleepers with this number and they will tell you exactly which one has been fitted. I've always found them incredibly helpful.


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks, I'll give it a go.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi we have an Autosleepers Harmony and have just rplaced the drop down bit on ours, we got it from Stuart Longton shop in Chorley it was just over £5

they seem to keep a stock of these, you could give them a ring with the size
they have a few places in the NW, http://www.stewartlongton.co.uk/

Anne


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Anne. I'll give them a buzz on Monday.


----------

